# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Pretty cool Solidoodle E3D Extruder Assembly

## intohim

Just saw this on Thingiverse today.  Thought I'd share.  Has anyone tried it?

Solidoodle E3D Extruder Assembly

----------


## Mcbride19

WOW that's a nice one !!!

----------

